# Deli cup for 1/2 inch sling



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 10, 2018)

Would a 16 oz deli cup be ok for a starting enclosure for a Grammostola pulchripes 1/2 inch?
How many holes should I make
And how damp do they like it. Currently they are full of olive oil and salad topping. If I need a 1oz enclosure. I coilc grab some thing like a condiment cup from Quiznos Subs. It is kikeli going to be clearer then the image. What size of drill bit should I use?


----------



## ccTroi (Jun 10, 2018)

I would use a portion condiment cup commonly found in restaurants and poke it with a thumbtack. Hole is to be no bigger than the sling’s abdomen. No drill bit needed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 10, 2018)

So are those holes to big for the sling?


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 10, 2018)

ccTroi said:


> I would use a portion condiment cup commonly found in restaurants and poke it with a thumbtack. Hole is to be no bigger than the sling’s abdomen. No drill bit needed.


Also the container in the restaurant. Is like  enough to fit 4 pepperoncini green peppers. About 2-3 inches what ever oz cup that is where as the things I have are like deli 16oz.
Maybe the things are like 8oz. Is that sometimes called souffle cups?


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 10, 2018)

Would this cup be too bed for a half incher? Terrestrial?
I estimate the cup is 4-5x4-5 inches.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 10, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Would this cup be too bed for a half incher?


If it’s for 1/2” sling, it’s definitely too big for it. I would go for much smaller deli cup if I were you.


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 10, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> If it’s for 1/2” sling, it’s definitely too big for it. I would go for much smaller deli cup if I were you.


Ok going to Quiznos to pick up the things you can put pickles in. About the size of cup for dipping sauce. Thanks.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 11, 2018)

I would also take the olives out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 11, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> I would also take the olives out.


Hahahaha. Yeah I was not going to leave them in.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 11, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Would this cup be too bed for a half incher? Terrestrial?


Way too big.   It will live in there, but it _will_ burrow and hide excessively and grow much slower as a result.  IME 4-5 times slower...pretty dramatic.

You want this













IMG_0472



__ cold blood
__ Feb 7, 2017



						Keep your small terrestrial slings like this.
					




As for holes...just a few pin holes around the sides and a couple on the lid.

Once you move back up to that deli cup, I still use a pin for venting, but then run through the holes with a toothpick to make them uniform.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Jun 11, 2018)

ccTroi said:


> no bigger than the sling’s abdomen


*carapace

The abdomen is much more flexibile than the rest of their body, they can squeeze it through tight spaces easily as seen in this video:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ccTroi (Jun 11, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> *carapace
> 
> The abdomen is much more flexibile than the rest of their body, they can squeeze it through tight spaces easily as seen in this video:


correct. i meant to say carapace. i obviously needed to rest at one in the morning :wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 11, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Way too big.   It will live in there, but it _will_ burrow and hide excessively and grow much slower as a result.  IME 4-5 times slower...pretty dramatic.
> 
> You want this
> 
> ...


Ok so this is from little ceasers. The stuff they use for breadsticks sauce. Is that ok. Is the level ok. And is the holes enough?


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 11, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Ok so this is from little ceasers. The stuff they use for breadsticks sauce. Is that ok. Is the level ok. And is the holes enough?


Maybe half the fill?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arachnidgill (Jun 11, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Maybe half the fill?


I would take some of the substrate out, after doing that poke some more small holes around the upper perimeter of the contaimer


----------



## arachnidgill (Jun 11, 2018)

*container, accidently hit post trying to fix my spelling lol. Anyways, a little less sub, cross ventilation and then that should be a nice size for.your new sling.


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 11, 2018)

Brian Gilbert said:


> *container, accidently hit post trying to fix my spelling lol. Anyways, a little less sub, cross ventilation and then that should be a nice size for.your new sling.


Cross vent you mean do the side walls?


----------



## arachnidgill (Jun 11, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Cross vent you mean do the side walls?


Yes, poke some small holes around the top of the cup in a circle all the way around it. Same size as the ones in the lid.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 11, 2018)

venting is fine...but its too big....your sling is gonna disappear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ccTroi (Jun 11, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Cross vent you mean do the side walls?


Cross ventilation is ideal because it allows adequate airflow circulation to keep stuffiness in check. However, since this is a very small container, you can get away with ventilation holes on the lid. If you were to have a huge number of slings raised in those cups, cross ventilation would be best if you were to stack them to save room.

What I would do different is only put one-fourth of the substrate you currently have - maybe even one-fifth. Giving minimal substrate to G. pulchripes slings would yield to a faster growth rate until the 3" mark, in which they will start to slow their growth.


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 12, 2018)

ccTroi said:


> Cross ventilation is ideal because it allows adequate airflow circulation to keep stuffiness in check. However, since this is a very small container, you can get away with ventilation holes on the lid. If you were to have a huge number of slings raised in those cups, cross ventilation would be best if you were to stack them to save room.
> 
> What I would do different is only put one-fourth of the substrate you currently have - maybe even one-fifth. Giving minimal substrate to G. pulchripes slings would yield to a faster growth rate until the 3" mark, in which they will start to slow their growth.


I think I took it down to half or a third of what I had.

Spiders arrived today. The curly hair ended up as a freebie. What kind of food should I be getting these guys. The LP gave me 1" meal worms, are those too big?

Am I supposed to kelea the food in for a while and check in on them afterwards? I still wanna make sure that the works are not to big. They are the same length as the spider. I read that the food should not be bigger then their adorable abdomen. 
Because they are meal worms are they still capable of hurting the spider with in 1 hour to 24 hours?


----------



## spookyvibes (Jun 13, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Am I supposed to kelea the food in for a while and check in on them afterwards? I still wanna make sure that the works are not to big. They are the same length as the spider. I read that the food should not be bigger then their adorable abdomen.
> Because they are meal worms are they still capable of hurting the spider with in 1 hour to 24 hours?


Just prekill the mealworm, the sling will scavenge the remains. That way you don’t end up with a TarantulaDan type situation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 13, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Just prekill the mealworm, the sling will scavenge the remains. That way you don’t end up with a TarantulaDan type situation.


Someone else did it. It ate their $50 T.
I just got them yesterday and am o supposed to wait a while before trying to feed them live food?
Should I cut the worm in head though?


----------



## ccTroi (Jun 13, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> Someone else did it. It ate their $50 T.
> I just got them yesterday and am o supposed to wait a while before trying to feed them live food?
> Should I cut the worm in head though?


I would try feed them later today.
Slice the mealworm and offer the segments to both. Cut the mealworm into two pieces - 3/4 and 1/4. The bigger slice is for the albopilosum.


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 13, 2018)

ccTroi said:


> I would try feed them later today.
> Slice the mealworm and offer the segments to both. Cut the mealworm into two pieces - 3/4 and 1/4. The bigger slice is for the albopilosum.


It would be close to 10pm tonight as I am working all day.



ccTroi said:


> I would try feed them later today.
> Slice the mealworm and offer the segments to both. Cut the mealworm into two pieces - 3/4 and 1/4. The bigger slice is for the albopilosum.


Also because they are babies I was going to make a bottle feeding jock.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 13, 2018)

dice mealworms













nom nom (Nhandu chromatus)



__ cold blood
__ Jun 8, 2018
__ 1
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
feeding
nhandu
nhandu chromatus
sling

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 13, 2018)

That is a tiny sling. Or a big meal worm.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 13, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> That is a tiny sling. Or a big meal worm.


1/4 of a normal sized meal worm...the sling was about 1/4"


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 13, 2018)

Well the brachypelma is eating the dead. (I found it carying one half) But I don't know if Grammostola is interested. It is likely I didn't cut it up enough and it might be too dry now.

I might have to cut up a fresh one.



LurkingUnderground said:


> I might have to cut up a fresh one.


I mean the worm looks dried out now.


----------



## arachnidgill (Jun 13, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> I mean the worm looks dried out now.


I wouldn't worry too much. Take it out after 24 hours if it still hasn't eaten it, then try again in like 3 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 13, 2018)

Brian Gilbert said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Take it out after 24 hours if it still hasn't eaten it, then try again in like 3 days


Yeah I will try cutting one up into four for it in three days if it is not into it today.


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 13, 2018)

One question though. How often do I need to water them?


----------



## arachnidgill (Jun 14, 2018)

LurkingUnderground said:


> One question though. How often do I need to water them?


Keep the substrate slightly damp, and when it dries out add a little more water (probably about once a week or two). Once the slings outgrow these containers and you rehouse them in something bigger you can add a water dish.


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 15, 2018)

Brian Gilbert said:


> Keep the substrate slightly damp, and when it dries out add a little more water (probably about once a week or two). Once the slings outgrow these containers and you rehouse them in something bigger you can add a water dish.


I got an eye dropper the one with the rubber bulb. How much water should I give them?
Update: coconut took the food and even took on the live food. Yay. Rumpelstiltskin hopefully takes the fresh 1/4s I put in tonight. Coconut found the food when I was cutting up another one.


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 15, 2018)

Update. It looks like Rumpelstiltskin has taken 2 quarter sections and I think coconut only ate half of the live meal, that I saw it carrying around. Hopefully in the morning the food will be finished.


----------

